# adminfrontend für htaccess



## Franz Degenhardt (15. April 2004)

Kennt jemand ein tool, mit dem man htaccess-files ändern und erstellen kann? Das ganze am besten übers web.


----------



## mathiu (15. April 2004)

versuchs mal mit webmin 

ist zwar nicht nur für apache, aber auch


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2004)

@webmin:

Für htaccess Webmin zu installieren ist echt die dümmste Idee die ich je gehört habe, sorry.

Das ist als wenn ich einen Zahnstocher brauche und ich bekomme einen Baumstamm....


Hier gibt es 3 Scripts zum downloaden die mit htaccess zu tun haben:
http://www.phphq.de/downloads/download_script.php3?kategorie=Sicherheit


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TrueSun _
> *Kennt jemand ein tool, mit dem man htaccess-files ändern und erstellen kann? Das ganze am besten übers web. *


Warum nimmst du nicht einfach direkt *htpasswd*. Es gibt doch nun echt gerade mal eine Handvoll Parameter und die wirste dir doch eben durchlesen können.
Und um die Parameter herum haste dir in 15 Minuten dein eigenes Script geschrieben.


----------

